# Mucus on rear end of pregnant ewe



## Mindi (Mar 21, 2015)

Hi there,

We are getting ready to lamb our first ewes...EVER.  LOL, my husband noticed some mucus on the rear end of one of our ewes yesterday, but nothing happened and she's acting normal.  Should this be a concern?  We think she will be the first to lamb since her udder is pretty full and her belly has dropped and back sunken in.  

Thanks!


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 21, 2015)

Welcome to BYH Mindi! 

This would be better posted to birthing sheep section
http://www.backyardherds.com/forums/birthing-weaning-and-raising-young-sheep.38/

maybe a moderator could move this for you.
This is not an emergency.  
http://www.backyardherds.com/threads/emergencies-injuries-cures-forum-guidelines.18359/

It sounds as if your ewe is losing her mucous plug. Could be soon for her to lamb or days. There are wonderful people in the sheep forums that can help you and you may want to consider just posting a lambing thread! Ask away, you'll have plenty of support!


----------



## luvmypets (Mar 21, 2015)

I agree, you should have lambs very soon.


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 21, 2015)

Welcome to BYH!!!   My ewes have lost some of their plug up to 2 weeks prior to lambing, and some 2 hours before lambing.  Keep an eye on her look for more signs...pawing, being restless up and down, long stringy mucousy thing hanging down...then you are close to having lambs.  Good luck and ask away...we are only on this forum because we love our critters and care for everyone else's too


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Mar 21, 2015)

BYH member @purplequeenvt put up a great article of the birth of a lamb. 

http://www.backyardherds.com/resources/normal-labor-and-delivery-of-a-lamb.32/


----------



## Mindi (Mar 21, 2015)

I will post to the lambing boards next time...thanks so much everyone!


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 21, 2015)

Mindi said:


> I will post to the lambing boards next time...thanks so much everyone!


Oh and you must make a lambing thread because we love babies! Lots of pics will be in order. We are kinda pic addicts here!


----------



## animalmom (Mar 21, 2015)

Kinda picture addicts?  Kinda?  Really?  No, full fledged gotta have them, taint no two ways about it.

Please and thank you so very, very much.  Baby pictures rock.  All babies are cute and all baby pictures and delightful.


----------

